# Using a template with a cove bit



## Claymation (Feb 26, 2010)

Is there a way to use a template with a cove bit? I need to use a pattern to route a channel in my workpiece which needs to be repeated.

Thanks.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Claymation said:


> Is there a way to use a template with a cove bit? I need to use a pattern to route a channel in my workpiece which needs to be repeated.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Clay: I believe you are thinking of a Cove BOX bit like the one below. Most cove bits I have seen have a bearing on the tip and they cannot be used to cut channels.
Here's a link:
1pc 1/2" SH 3/8" Rad, Top Bearing Cove Box Router Bit - eBay (item 140449312536 end time Oct-04-10 12:07:23 PDT)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Clay

This is when you want to dig out your brass guides and use them in your router//

9 Piece Router Template Guide Set

and one of the bits below
MLCS core box and round nose router bits

========


Claymation said:


> Is there a way to use a template with a cove bit? I need to use a pattern to route a channel in my workpiece which needs to be repeated.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Claymation (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks, guys! I'm headed down the right path now. Appreciate the advice.


----------

